# VIPER 4103 help



## Ftprints (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a Viper 4103 auto start installed in my 2007 Sequoia for 2yrs now. All of a sudden my battery goes dead with nothing left on or doirs ajar. I've had my battery checked by to auto places and my alternator & they say they are both good. I think somehow my auto start is draining my battery somehow. Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------

